# Sorry. The search function has been disabled by the administrator.



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

Just a question.
Because the search function is disabled, one is unable to use the "View New Posts" feature.

That would be my most clicked link if it worked, since I like to read all of the threads that way as opposed to navigating the individual forums.

Why has the search feature been disabled?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 18, 2002)

We're temporarily running 2 boards on one server.  That's an awful strain; when the old boards are read-only and everything works here, the search function will probably be switched back on.


----------

